# London to Wootton Bassett and back again



## martint235 (11 May 2011)

Ok as some of you are probably aware as I've asked for advice in the informal rides section, my nephew is just about to return from a tour of duty in Afghanistan. My brother, his father, called me to discuss a welcome home party with fundraising for Help 4 Heroes. He also suggested I could do a sponsored bike ride in support of H4H.

My request for advice resulted in quite a few extremely good ideas but the one that seems most appropriate is London - Wootton Bassett - London given WB's connection to the armed forces. This ride will be around the 240 mile mark. It will certainly be faster than FNRttC but it should also be fun, I'd guess somewhere around the speed of the Cambridge ride for food last weekend.

So now I just need to come up with a date for this ride. One date has been mentioned already which is the summer solstice, the idea would be to leave Hyde Park Corner at midnight (or possibly 11pm) on 20th June with the intention of hitting Stonehenge for dawn or just after (hopefully before all the druids put their suits on and head for the office!). This would mean averaging 15mph at least for this stretch. We'd then wander up to Wootton Bassett for photos and a brunch/lunch/both before heading back probably at a slightly slower speed but I don't want to be still out when it gets dark again. If there are enough takers for this date then it's settled but I appreciate not everyone is able to take the time off work.

An alternative would be to do the ride one Saturday although I think a midnight/early morning start is probably still a good idea. Anyway please let me know what you think.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2011)

I think bringing it forward to the weekend would be a better idea, no problems with anyone getting off work. If you do go for the 20th, I might still be able to make it though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2011)

I can and would love to take time off work for this and checking the diaries, theres not many weekends free so am happy with it.


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> I can and would love to take time off work for this and checking the diaries, theres not many weekends free so am happy with it.



Why do you, oh kebabbed one, have "diaries", when us mere mortals have 'a diary' - or, at worst 'diary a' ? Pray tell.

(You flash ponce! ) See you soon old feller.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Why do you, oh kebabbed one, have "diaries", when us mere mortals have 'a diary' - or, at worst 'diary a' ? Pray tell.
> 
> (You flash ponce! ) See you soon old feller.



Ah, teeth, dearest, one diary for work, cycling and social and another for debauchery...


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2011)

Right it's now settled more or less. 11pm at HPC on Mon 20th June. It's then a quick 90 miles down to Stonehenge with a deadline of 5am for the solstice so please be aware that we're not talking FNRttC speeds here.

We'll then watch the druids for a bit before going on to Royal Wootton Bassett for breakfast. Someone has suggested alerting the Mayor of Royal Wootton Bassett that we'll be there and I'm still thinking about this. From RWB, it's straight back to London. Round trip will be around the 250 mile mark but can't say for certain yet as I'm still plotting the route which I'll post up as soon as it's ready. I expect there to be a few iterations of the route before it's finalised.

I expect to be back in London around 5-6pm if all goes well, which it probably won't.

Oh I nearly forgot, should you want to sponsor me, see link in my sig!


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

All sigs are turned off for me, Big M so pm me with a link ta.  I'd like to do this but I'm not sure about the speed business...

I'll have a look in a bit and see if I have the old route available. 11pm is leaving it a bit tight I would think - there is a lot of faffing / no-go areas / walking bits because Mr Police-Presence keeps a fairly tight rein on that approach to The Stones, where all the whacky things occur. And, a further hazard, the "crowd control" aspect involves the use of hovering cameras - and they whizz around... ok for normal height folk but


----------



## iZaP (18 May 2011)

I think I could manage this work load.

If you accept me to the little peloton Martin, I'll cycle!


----------



## gbs (22 May 2011)

Martin, sounds intriguing but unfortunately I have a conflicting appointment (already once deferred) AM of the 21st. Will PM you. Good luck.


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

We rode through there on the way to Cardiff from London... it's a reasonably tough ride out just to there.
Four lots of two Hercules flew across the landscape whilst we were passing - the local population must have seen the same thing many times, with all its connotations...


----------



## redjedi (24 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right it's now settled more or less. 11pm at HPC on Mon 20th June. It's then a quick 90 miles down to Stonehenge with a deadline of 5am for the solstice so please be aware that we're not talking FNRttC speeds here.


I know we're not talking FNR speeds here, but I think an 11 o'clock start may be a bit late to get to Stonehenge before sunrise at 4.45. I might be able to manage 15mph on my commute but I'm not sure about doing it over 90 miles, especially if there's still over 100+ miles to go.
I would suggest leaving at 10pm bringing the average speed down to less than 13mph which be a lot more comfortable, even if it's just physiological.

And as I want to be lazy I'll meet you before Hounslow which will save me going into town and back out again.


----------



## martint235 (24 May 2011)

Fair point. I'm also considering something Andy A said about making it a day ride. If we left HPC at around 3.30 - 4am we would be riding in daylight for almost all of it. However we'd obviously miss sunrise at stonehenge and also not sure what the A30 is like during the day. Still open to ideas. Will plot a route at the weekend


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 May 2011)

Martin, just to confirm , the way back, given that we will all be puhing our limits, the A4, as I done it coming home Saturday, is a boring, but sensible option thats flat and currenty, with a tail wind very fast. Put it this way, Swindon to home was about 70 odd miles and the riding time was about 4 hours. Pushed it a bit but baring a few slight inclines, a doddle to do, fairly pleasant too, baring one section between maidenhead and sluff and also the slough trading estate, other than that, its fine. Oh, the Reading one way is shat, but fine.

A30, going out, well, am happy with it with no big concern. Part has cycle lanes and its more rolling than flat/hilly, but fine none the less. 

Both the above routes have plenty of petrol stations/supermarkets dotted along for pit-stops.


----------



## martint235 (24 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Martin, just to confirm , the way back, given that we will all be puhing our limits, the A4, as I done it coming home Saturday, is a boring, but sensible option thats flat and currenty, with a tail wind very fast. Put it this way, Swindon to home was about 70 odd miles and the riding time was about 4 hours. Pushed it a bit but baring a few slight inclines, a doddle to do, fairly pleasant too, baring one section between maidenhead and sluff and also the slough trading estate, other than that, its fine. Oh, the Reading one way is shat, but fine.
> 
> A30, going out, well, am happy with it with no big concern. Part has cycle lanes and its more rolling than flat/hilly, but fine none the less.
> 
> Both the above routes have plenty of petrol stations/supermarkets dotted along for pit-stops.



Cheers Davy. I might draw up two routes as Frank mentioned a nice road in his write up of the weekend but I think that has more hills. It'll then be a vote between routes and times!

It's good to know there are nice, straight A roads with food though in case we need them!


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2011)

> puhing our limits


 Since I took you out to play in Hertford, Davy, you seem to have spent a great deal of time doing this!



> *11pm is leaving it a bit tight* I would think - there is a lot of faffing / no-go areas


 I'll say it again to add to Luke's concern.

And if you just want to mangle the miles, then what Davy said. Just spend the 'made up' time in Wooton Bassett, then aim for the A4 via Broad Hinton and Rockley etc... to maybe add a bit of visual delight and not just violent tarmac. It will be arduous enough watching 'Downhill Davy', shorts-a-flutter, flap past on every descent 

Something to bear in mind is the date you have chosen. It is the Solstice Day, and to ignore the event seems a bit of a strange call - and yet I do understand what Andy is saying.
So, A30etc at night time/garages etc/ Stonehenge at 5am/upwards to RWB, breakfast again, dive down and A4 back, Davy buys pints for everyone in Hounslow, and the rest is a roll into London, past Luke's again, and out.


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Something to bear in mind is the date you have chosen. It is the Solstice Day, and to ignore the event seems a bit of a strange call - and yet I do understand what Andy is saying.



Just revisiting the thread (whilst balancing a work calendar). I can totally understand the reasoning of sunrise on the Solstice. But if we're leaving at 10, I'm not sure when I'm going to sleep. I don't get back from work until 8pm, and that'll be a ten minute turn around before setting off for London. I may need a lot of pro-plus. This is just *me* stuff, so don't let it put anyone off. 

Alternatively, if we take the rough idea that:


 London to Stonehenge is 90 miles (7 hours)
Stonehenge to Wootton Bassett is 40 miles (3 hours)
Wootton Bassett to London is 90 miles (7 hours)
We could possibly shuffle the whole thing and say:


Leave London 6pm (I'd have to come straight from work, but you'd pass me in Chiswick anyway)
Arrive Wootton Bassett at 1am.
Eat / Warm up / convince cafe to open until 2am.
Arrive Stonehenge 5am for sunrise
Leave Stonehenge at 7am.
Arrive home at 2pm, seek BED.

Bad points:

Where the hell are we going to rest / eat / warm up at WB if its 1am?
Stonehenge > London (by day) might be a nasty bit of road. Solstice may make this worse or better, don't know.
Plus points:

We get home no later than a typical FNRttC, so I shouldn't be too knackered. (Yes, its all me me me)
I can be in the office the day before. (me again).
I can be in the office the day after. (have we met?).
We get an interesting race East from WB towards a brightening sky.
Ok, so that is slightly *me* biased, but probably makes the difference between actually getting the time to do it and not. If you want to make it more exciting, leave at 7pm.


----------



## martint235 (24 May 2011)

Right here's a route (click). Staines is an absolutely nightmare, they seem to call every f****g footpath "motorway". I've gone with the A30 and the A4 but tried to keep us off the A303 as much as possible, I've not heard anyone say a good thing about that road! I've also added a small detour to Tidworth and Bufford barracks just to add further connections.

Timing, I doubt we can persuade a cafe to open at 1am in RWB but we could possibly find an all night McDonalds or don't they have those outside the M25? I think given the day we can't go all that way and not go to see the dawn Solstice (or as near as possible to dawn as we can get!)

Andy, no chance of you getting an afternoon off? Big ask I know but I'll smile sweetly and volunteer Davy's thighs to be stroked!!!


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2011)

That's a good abstract Andy - and I like the idea of a race into the 'rise. This prompts the question "Would Mrs Mayor of Wooton Basset like allsorts of cyclists in her front room for a spot of tea (Davy will be puhing either upstairs or downstairs - that's a given) and yummy sandwiches? With the local press flashing guns wildly?
Or - the airbase itself? Davy could 'entertain the troops' while beans on toast , mushrooms, honorary cqp badges and all that are exchanged.

To drift into the real world, it is not beyond the whit of people to bring food for Andy etc, and ourselves, then just blast off! Once the riding stove is alight, 'it doesn't matter what gets thrown on the fire - it will burn.'

And an early finish so that BigM can go back and get wiped out in the company of his family!


----------



## martint235 (24 May 2011)

Ok i like it. We're getting closer to a plan with 4 weeks to go


----------



## mark barker (24 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Timing, I doubt we can persuade a cafe to open at 1am in RWB but we could possibly find an all night McDonalds or don't they have those outside the M25? I think given the day we can't go all that way and not go to see the dawn Solstice (or as near as possible to dawn as we can get!)


Not much hope in WB, but plenty to choose from in Swindon....


----------



## redjedi (24 May 2011)

mark barker said:


> Not much hope in WB, but plenty to choose from in Swindon....



Apparently there's a 24hr Asda with a McDonalds in Swindon


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2011)

Just clicked on the map BigM and it is easy to go under the M25 at Egham - all that is just a 'tap in' all the way to Basingstoke etc...


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2011)

And, at the time of day (not talking about RWB as a first stop here) the A303 is Route 1 - no traffic at that time of the morning (much - apart from spaced-out Druids in their Range Rovers etc)


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 May 2011)

Puhing, hahahahaha! ooops!

Martin, map looks good. However, my two pence worth, just as its my local knowledge of what I know. 

Mile 28.6. Staines High Street is non-cyclable, but I will lead this bit if you want. 

Mile 29. The Causeway/Egham by pass is the better route, however, you can cut it all out including climbing Egham hill, by carrying on to Mile 30 point, turn left down to Thorpe, then hanker a right through Virginia Water up to the A30, slight better route. 

Mile 136, Swindon. The A346 was a bad option apparently, the B4192 from Swindon down to Hungerford is very nice, even the two mile climb was nice with great view and is more than manageable by even me. 

Reading. One way systems were a nightmare!

Mile 200 - 202. The condition of the road there is serious, so we all need to exercise caution. 

Mile 201.5. Given the state of our minds/reactions, I would drop down the B3026 through Dorney, Eton, (possibly Windsor as great pit stop area) Datchet and then join back up to the A4 at mile 208, as Slough, the Trading Estate, and its drivers are a cause for concern. 

Mil 209. Colnbrook By Pass, Spearmint Rhinos...  

Mile 214. The roundabouts there you take your life in your hands and the drivers hate cyclists full stop there. Theres cycle lanes once on the Great West Road, but they are pony. Best to Follow the A312 down to mile 24 point, Staines Road then take a left to Hounslow, as theres also a 24hr Tescos there, and, my house is within a stones throw too if needed. Hounslows just shi* to be frank, but plenty of eateries open.

Miles 219.6. Teef, Luke & I know the shortcut there rather than the Chiswick roundabout.

As an aside, should we not start/finish at The Cenotaph? 

And, I though we were doing 250 miles???


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Puhing, hahahahaha! ooops!
> 
> Martin, map looks good. However, my two pence worth, just as its my local knowledge of what I know.
> 
> ...



Cheers Davy. I'll modify bits and also I'm happy for you (or anyone else) to lead bits. Me and my GPS barely talk to each other sometimes.

Cenotaph is a nice idea.

I want to do 250 miles and it works out to about 238 for me in total. I might just keep Andy A company to his house!


----------



## arallsopp (25 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> I want to do 250 miles and it works out to about 238 for me in total. I might just keep Andy A company to his house!



Always welcome mate. My office is between mile 17 and 220 on your map (mind you, so is almost 90% of the ride ) so I might skip some miles on the way out.

What I did find today was that the major block to my getting the day off is having US clients on site for 3 weeks from the 7th June. I queried whether they might leave a day before scheduled on Tues 21st which (although far from ideal in the time running up to the ride) would at least give me leave to join on the day itself and recover afterwards. 

Having called the client to discuss, they said simply "the 21st is a Thursday", at which point I zoomed out and realised that when Americans say 07/06 they mean the 6th day of the 7th month, and not the other way around. My chances of getting a little time off around this have just increased considerably.

A.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 May 2011)

Cheers Big M. Ha, yeh, when they want to function too... of which.. will they last this long?

Aye..

250 is a nice figure. I think I would have to do something like it too, as in go around the block a few times... 

Hope I helped.


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers Big M. Ha, yeh, when they want to function too... of which.. will they last this long?
> 
> Aye..
> 
> ...



I can usually get FNRttC and back comfortably out of my GPS and we're only talking a little longer than that here so hopefully. If not, we'll just have to wing it on the way back!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> *I can usually get FNRttC and back comfortably out of my GPS* and we're only talking a little longer than that here so hopefully. If not, we'll just have to wing it on the way back!!



*_cough_* Bognor *_cough_*


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> *_cough_* Bognor *_cough_*



Didn't the battery just about last me till home? 

I didn't say FNRttC and back *using* my GPS, I can't get to the end of my flipping road using it!But the battery usually copes.


----------



## arallsopp (25 May 2011)

If you're even thinking of using the GPS to do route finding on the day, I find it best to try the audax style routing technique. Here's what I use on my etrex.


Draw / create a track of the actual route you want.
Add numbered waypoints at each junction, naming each with the instruction required (eg. 001-SOX, 002-L:T, 003-R:TL) etc,
Create a route that uses each waypoint as a via point.
Follow the route, with the track still visible.
Sounds like a lot of faff, but gives the following advantages:

You know ahead of time what to do at the next junction.
You know how far the next junction is away.
The GPS beeps and lights up every time you reach a junction.
The track is always visible between instructions if you get real paranoid.
No idea how that'll work on your new fangled Edge things, but then am expecting them to be powered down by the time it matters 

I'll post a rendering of our route back from Brighton shortly, so you can see what I mean.

Andy.


----------



## arallsopp (25 May 2011)

Here it is, in GPX format. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/files/file/33-testgpx/


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> If you're even thinking of using the GPS to do route finding on the day, I find it best to try the audax style routing technique. Here's what I use on my etrex.
> 
> 
> Draw / create a track of the actual route you want.
> ...



Right how an Edge is meant to work:

Draw a route on ridewithgps etc
Save to unit as a GPX
Unit will wake up before each junction (usually around 400 metres before) and tell you there's a junction coming up.
Route always shows as a pink line when in map mode but the unit will always switch from whatever mode you're in to map mode when there is a junction approaching.
Follow route until unit says you have reached your destination. Simples!!

How my Edge works.

First two as above. Unit will wake up and tell you to turn right down the non-existent track to your left. Curse unit. Follow signposts. If in doubt, use Google maps.
Arrive at your destination muttering dark things like "F*****g GPS" and "Why do I bother with that piece of cack". Stop muttering when SWMBO gives you a beer and threatens to hit you unless you stop muttering.


----------



## StuAff (25 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right how an Edge is meant to work:
> 
> Draw a route on ridewithgps etc
> Save to unit as a GPX
> ...



Oh yes....when it works well (and on occasion it does, honest), it really does. When it does that 'you need to turn' thing when you know absolutely you're on the right road and it won't stop nagging you....grrr!


----------



## iZaP (26 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Didn't the battery just about last me till home?
> 
> I didn't say FNRttC and back *using* my GPS, I can't get to the end of my flipping road using it!But the battery usually copes.



Your GPS is fine. We got home just fine back from hastings


----------



## martint235 (26 May 2011)

Well apart from the detour up that ridiculously steep hill and getting me lost in Dartford  

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## redjedi (1 Jun 2011)

Have you decided when you want to start yet? 

If I'm going to join you I'll need to book some days off work, so I need to decide if I'm going to take Monday - Wednesday off or just Tues and Wed.
Although considering this comes so soon after Whitstable I will probably take the Monday off anyway.


----------



## martint235 (1 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> Have you decided when you want to start yet?
> 
> If I'm going to join you I'll need to book some days off work, so I need to decide if I'm going to take Monday - Wednesday off or just Tues and Wed.
> Although considering this comes so soon after Whitstable I will probably take the Monday off anyway.



I haven't yet no. I'm still celebrating my birthday so thinking is a bit tricky at the mo!!!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> I haven't yet no. I'm still celebrating my birthday so thinking is a bit tricky at the mo!!!



Continued 'Happy Birthday' bigM - this is going to be a 'hard ride'... make sure there are lots of night/day feeding places open!!!


----------



## iZaP (5 Jun 2011)

I'm waiting for this one now ;P 

It's straight after fnrttc...so that would make a nice warm up before this beast!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jun 2011)

iZaP said:


> I'm waiting for this one now ;P
> 
> It's straight after fnrttc...so that would make a nice warm up before this beast!



It should be good I hope! Just need to finalise the route and choose a start time.

I'm currently wavering on whether or not to do the Whitstable ride 4 days before this or not!


----------



## martint235 (6 Jun 2011)

Ok I've decided we should leave at 7pm from HPC. Does anyone have any major objections to this? I'm working on two objectives:

1. Get to Royal Wootton Bassett whatever but it doesn't matter what time.
2. Get to Stonehenge for dawn if possible.

The pros to me of a 7pm start therefore are:

1. We'll get to Royal Wootton Bassett at around 1am/2am which puts us at least in the area of Stonehenge for dawn rather than trying to race 100 miles to get there.
2. We won't be getting back much later than a SMRbtH.
3. We hopefully will hit London at a sensible time rather than afternoon rush hour (I know this doesn't matter to some of you!)

Cons:

1. It'll be dark in RWB (could someone bring a flash camera please!)
2. Finding food stops may prove tricky but we're inventive people
3. The A30 during the day may not be as manageable as the A30 at night.

Any comments???


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2011)

Hi Mart - hope the big G is getting a little easier!
OK - I'm trying to imagine...
If I left HPC (The Cenotaph ) at 7pm, I would reckon on a bit of outbound traffic. If I had a choice between the two venues, I would just go towards Stonehenge. The early set off would mean eateries open to plenish and replenish etc... and an early sun-up would mean an arrival in comfort - via the A30 et seq.
From there, it is 30 - odd miles in a Northerly direction, arriving at RWB about - let's be generous - 09:00. Plenty of time for you to hang around at the Town hall, in front of the Air Base Gates- wherever, for photo opportunities - in daylight. From there, a diagonal towards the A4 is a 'tap in' to London - as Davy will testify (He left us at Swindon). Also, he has pressed along this road townbound on a Friday afternoon, and found it acceptable. This way around, it will always be without the pressing of London-bound traffic in rush hour, and get eveyone back to the Cenotaph (for the finale) in good time... AndyA will come along and provide the sagacious viewpoint soon... 

Edited to say that, of course, I'm being inconsiderate and not taking into account that you may have family festivities planned for the early evening, therefore - ignore me... it's not difficult!


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2011)

As little Martin  says Martin, I would probably head for Stone Henge first then onto RWB for daylight piccies.

But at the moment I'm more worried about my saddle that's suddenly become very un-comfortable.
I may just have to grin grimace and bear it though (pain killers will be packed)
I think I'll start commuting on it to try and get myself accustomed to it again.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> As little Martin  says Martin, I would probably head for Stone Henge first then onto RWB for daylight piccies.
> 
> But at the moment I'm more worried about my saddle that's suddenly become very un-comfortable.
> I may just have to grin grimace and bear it though (pain killers will be packed)
> I think I'll start commuting on it to try and get myself accustomed to it again.



So what time are we thinking of leaving then? 10pm, 11pm? Any earlier and we'll be at Stonehenge at 3am which might be a bit boring and cold!!! 

I'm happy to go whichever way round people think best to achieve the two objectives


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Jun 2011)

Without wanting to hi-jack your baby and plans, Tall Mart, but am with Teef and Luke.. 

The bit I look at is this, and its backwards thinking...

Sunrise at "StonedHenge" will be at 4:45am on the 21st.. 
Its Hillyer on the way on the A30 out than back along the A4.

So leave the Cenotaph at about 8:30pm, head towards Stonehenge avoiding alot of the London outbound traffic then. Arrive about 4am'ish, as, dont forget, its going to be busy. Sunrises. Photos, blah etc. We pootle to RWB. about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs.. Arrive, say, half 7-8am. Leave when ever after photos, fat brekkie etc (9am'ish). Ride home via a4 route which will be dead then, get to Cenotaph about 4-5pm, pre-rush hour. Look Mum no hands.. passes out..  
Any good?

So, anyone fancy a reccie to "StonedHenge" this weekend?


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Without wanting to hi-jack your baby and plans, Tall Mart, but am with Teef and Luke..
> 
> The bit I look at is this, and its backwards thinking...
> 
> ...



Happy for people to come up with suggestions (I wouldn't call it hijacking!) as I'd be completely lost without you lot.

I'm happy with that plan. I'll re-do the route to take in your previous suggestions and post it up, hopefully by the weekend. I'm assuming you meant hillier on the A30 on the way out? or are we doing A4 both ways?

I'd be tempted by Glastonbury this weekend but currently got gout so can't commit to anything at the mo.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks. The last thing I want to do is step on your toes.. 

Yes, sorry, A30 out, A4 back. A4 twice would kill what ever grey matter we have left off. 

Gout? Oh no... But isnt that what sailors from years ago got on long journeys when there wasnt much to do but drink??  . GWS though.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> But isnt that what sailors from years ago got on long journeys when there wasnt much to do but drink??  . GWS though.



Let's see I started drinking heavily on the 27th May, I continued through 28th, 29th, 30th, 31st May. Into the 1st June still going strong, 2nd June flagged a little and finally stopped on the 3rd!!!  I don't call it my birthweek for nothing!! 

I think you mean scurvy though!!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2011)

You lot are nuts! Do you really want to go to 'Glastonbury'? (Or all you all BBC freeloaders wanting to choose the best lairs for a 'business weekend away'.) + it's an extra 50 miles from STONEHENGE.

A Midsummer Night's Dream is on the cards for an 04:45 feelgood sun, along with the assorted weirdos that are not in lycra but maybe are cuddling litre bottles of grog... woad smeared bits instead of sudocreme smared er bits.

LFGSS usually have a ride heading this way along the A30 - might be worth checking if it's happening this year...

A30 out, up, a downward diagonal, A4 back. There's a coffee shop near the Cenotaph with a sit outsidee bit I seem to remember


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> There's a coffee shop near the Cenotaph with a sit outsidee bit I seem to remember



There is and if you think I'm going there for a coffee...... it was about a fiver 6 years ago!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Jun 2011)

Ahh man, I still have a monging hangover of the worst kind still from the weekend, ive got no idea what am doing anymore right now. 

Sex drugs and rock n roll, am giving it all up! hahaha

Yes, Stonehenge, not Glasto, am a prat, what more can I say!

And hey Teef, were not known as mousekerteers for nowt, except gowt...


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2011)

I give you yet another attempt at a route (here). Davy I've gone through Staines again but took your Thorpe diversion into account. If you could lead this bit though until we're back on track I'd be grateful. Andy I have a feeling your GPS will be invaluable as it takes normal batteries!!! 220 miles from the Cenotaph and return means I should get 250 up if I try.

The route gives Stonehenge at about 100 miles. So working backwards 6 hours (yes Andy I know I always underestimate but bear with me) from 4.45am is 10.45pm. So if we say leave the Cenotaph at 8.30pm (see told you to bear with me!




) that should give us time for at least two stops and possible mechanicals. As 'Teef says it's then a short hop up to RWB for photos and breakfast. Once we leave RWB it's just a case of enjoying ourselves and getting home really.

Now i've just got to get myself fit. Off to the docs tomorrow to get my feet looked at but I don't see any reason why I won't be ready. May be a bit rusty and possibly need to pack painkillers for my achilles just in case.

So who is coming along then?


----------



## iZaP (12 Jun 2011)

What is the exact date/time for this?


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2011)

We'll leave at 8.30pm on June 20th and get back to London at around teatime on 21st 

Sent while out and about


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2011)

Yes.

Sent while arseing about


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2011)

I don't know what Davy has suggested - I would straight line it a bit more as there is nothing scenic in Thorpe Trading Estate etc. I think between us we know the way out of town and can all get lost well into the ride... At Andover, I would be thinking A303 - at that time of the morning it will be ok. Seems a lot of wendy-windy way to arrive at Stonehenge. Key part to 'work up' is the 'unknown' bit between the stones and RWB. Whatever - there's no rush


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2011)

Part of being off the A303 is also a detour to Tidworth barracks but I agree there's plenty of opportunities to get lost later


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Part of being off the A303 is also a detour to Tidworth barracks but I agree there's plenty of opportunities to get lost later


 OK - no problem Tidworth it is. tell them to have the teapot warmed...


----------



## redflightuk (12 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> I give you yet another attempt at a route (here).
> 
> So who is coming along then?






martint235 said:


> We'll leave at 8.30pm on June 20th and get back to London at around teatime on 21st
> 
> Sent while out and about



Yes please. 
Just put new tyres on the Sabbath.




Sent whilst loungeing about


----------



## arallsopp (12 Jun 2011)

Yep. Time booked off on the Tues. I'm in! Sounds like it'll have just the right narrative / incident / miles ratio.

Andy

Sent whilst left clicking.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2011)

Ok can we all leave off with the signatures now please. My phone adds it, not me!!


----------



## arallsopp (12 Jun 2011)

Ok. Sorry. You're right. I won't do it again.
Sent whilst fibbing.


----------



## redjedi (12 Jun 2011)

I'll give it a go although I'm a bit worried about going the distance so I'll join/leave as you pass my house in Brentford.
I'll book some time off tomorrow, and probably drop out of the Whitstable ride.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll give it a go although I'm a bit worried about going the distance so I'll join/leave as you pass my house in Brentford.
> I'll book some time off tomorrow, and probably drop out of the Whitstable ride.



You'll be fine for the distance. Just imagine it as lumps of 50 miles with food stops in between.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Yes please.
> *Just put new tyres on the Sabbath.*
> 
> 
> ...



I always try to do mine during the week.

Sent from the pulpit in the church of life.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll give it a go although I'm a bit worried about going the distance so I'll join/leave as you pass my house in Brentford.
> I'll book some time off tomorrow, and probably drop out of the Whitstable ride.



 Whitstable is on Friday Saturday Luke - bags of recovery time. You could always get a sports massage or something similar. 

Scent from the woman passing beneath my window...


----------



## arallsopp (13 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> I give you yet another attempt at a route (here). Davy I've gone through Staines again but took your Thorpe diversion into account. If you could lead this bit though until we're back on track I'd be grateful. Andy I have a feeling your GPS will be invaluable as it takes normal batteries!!! 220 miles from the Cenotaph and return means I should get 250 up if I try.



Mart, is this the final route? If so, I'll step through and make an audax style gps file for my etrex. I'd hate for you to be relying on my gps, whilst my gps relies on its own sense of "hmm,, that's a good route to take. I like the sea"


----------



## martint235 (13 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Mart, is this the final route? If so, I'll step through and make an audax style gps file for my etrex. I'd hate for you to be relying on my gps, whilst my gps relies on its own sense of "hmm,, that's a good route to take. I like the sea"



Hey it's better than mine which doesn't even know what it likes, it just picks a destination at whim!!! I'm considering this the final route, we can tweak it on the night but as there's not really a lot of deviations in it we can use it as a guide more than anything. For example if we do get lost we just head for the A30 (or A4) depending which way we're going.

Good news is I've been the doc. I've got to go for blood tests and I'm on new tablets for my gout but he's optimistic I should be ok for this. I was starting to worry a bit. I may be hitting the start line without having been on a bike for nearly two weeks though.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2011)

After RWB, any particular reason to hit the big ramp out of town, due East, (Liddington Warren - I just looked  ) rather than drift diagonally to A4 world, Martin? Don't care, and there's possibly method involved (I'm not strong on method ) I also quite like the look of the road that follows the river - the Netheravon Road. The reality of A something or the other is probably different from the romance that sees the villages tick off toward RWB though.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jun 2011)

'Teef to me once we leave RWB it's just about getting home safely with objectives achieved. I'm going to split the route into 3 separate ones and I'll map yours as an alternative for the way home


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2011)

Safely. That's the word. I am worried that Davy's thighs will explode like a pair of over-bolied frankfurters if that hill arrives at 142.5 miles (approx). Mine too! I did join RWGPS some time ago, but I have forgotten all my log in details - as usual. Everything will be great as you'll have a fresh supply of crazy tabs from your doctor to keep us all happy. Why. it'll only be a short distance to the Severn Bridge if the weather's nice!


----------



## martint235 (13 Jun 2011)

It was Davy that suggested the Liddington Warren as opposed to the A346 which apparently isn't good. As I said, not really fussed how we do it and if we just use the GPS routes as a guide for if we do get lost that's fine with me. I am not however going near the Severn Bridge!! I'm thinking of being home by teatime on the Tuesday!






There is a Shooters Hill about 25 miles north of our route into Reading if anyone fancies it?



Ok I am really, really joking!!!!


----------



## iZaP (13 Jun 2011)

I so wanna do this...

But I don't really want to loose whole days pay either :/ but meh..it's for charity





I'll see what my boss says what he gets back from his holidays!


----------



## martint235 (13 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> After RWB, any particular reason to hit the big ramp out of town, due East, (Liddington Warren - I just looked  ) rather than drift diagonally to A4 world, Martin? Don't care, and there's possibly method involved (I'm not strong on method ) I also quite like the look of the road that follows the river - the Netheravon Road. The reality of A something or the other is probably different from the romance that sees the villages tick off toward RWB though.



'Teef I've just had a look at RWGPS and the only ways I can see from RWB to the A4 are the A346, the route I've plotted and a tiny road called Broadtown Rd/Summers Lane. I can't see a Netheravon Road, where does it run from and to?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2011)

Netheravon Rd is 'on the way up' from 'henge if you like. track back from the A303 and it spurs Northwards and mixes with the river. as I said, the romance is sometimes more imaginitive than the reality. At that time of the morning it might be a rotten route!

So, I'm being serious - (let it be recorded.)
*RWB* - Head South and left into Marlborough Rd. - Broad Town Road - *Broad Town* - *Broad Hinton* - Summers Lane - past *Rockley* - Free's Avenue - arrive in *Marlborough* and pick up the *A4*? Is that the way - it is probably the one I would plot in order to get back onto 'Route 1' for the cenotaph - given that the slopes might be bigger etc, which I can't see - yet!


----------



## martint235 (14 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Netheravon Rd is 'on the way up' from 'henge if you like. track back from the A303 and it spurs Northwards and mixes with the river. as I said, the romance is sometimes more imaginitive than the reality. At that time of the morning it might be a rotten route!
> 
> So, I'm being serious - (let it be recorded.)
> *RWB* - Head South and left into Marlborough Rd. - Broad Town Road - *Broad Town* - *Broad Hinton* - Summers Lane - past *Rockley* - Free's Avenue - arrive in *Marlborough* and pick up the *A4*? Is that the way - it is probably the one I would plot in order to get back onto 'Route 1' for the cenotaph - given that the slopes might be bigger etc, which I can't see - yet!



The Netheravon Road doesn't look too bad so long as you hang left towards Devizes. If you continue North to Marlborough there is what looks like a b***h of a ridge to climb.

Summers Lane does climb a 200m ridge too looking at the terrain map. The A346 looks relatively flat so we need Davy to tell us what's wrong with that road I think.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jun 2011)

Ok couple of alternative routes here.

This one is from Stonehenge up to RWB (here). This does show a max gradient of 11% though!!

and this one is from RWB down to the A4 (here). Gets worse this one is over 12%!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Jun 2011)

Oh oh, peoples been busy ones sees!

Martin, am with you on the above RWB to A4 route. The view from the climb I was suggesting is something quite special, but, it IS a climb... there on its all down hill.. with great scenery.

Just wondering, as looking over your route, whether we should cross over Putney Bridge through Richmond Park and catch the sun setting at the top of Richmond Hill? Wont make any differance to the miles, all things considered.. of which, ive totted up and I will be at 252miles..  Kinda excited but bricking it..

Oh, i was told the A346 is no good... not seen it however..


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2011)

Less than 24 hours to go. Meet at the cenotaph at 8.15pm for a prompt 8.30 departure. Be wary of the forecourt of Richmond House. It's a Dept of Health building and the security can be a touch zealous. 

The weather should be good. A weak weather front is forecast to move north across our route but hopefully all we'll face is damp roads. 

Overnight refuelling is likely to be from garages I'm afraid but I'm sure we'll be ok. 

See you all tomorrow. 

Sent while out and about


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jun 2011)

Sorry guys not gonna make it tomorrow. Been out today and kept getting cramp so probably not wise to try 200+ miles in a day.
Anyway Hope all goes well and look forward to the ride reports.


----------



## redjedi (19 Jun 2011)

Haven't cycled all weekend and legs are feeling good. 

I hope your forecast is better than the Met Office one, although Met check looks a bit better.

Kind of excited now, but still a little nervous


----------



## redjedi (19 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Overnight refuelling is likely to be from garages I'm afraid but I'm sure we'll be ok.



I'm sure we'll manage with garages. But there's a 24 hour Tesco in Basingstoke and another in Andover not sure if they have cafes but they should have a better selection of snacks, I'll mark them on my GPS.

And a 24 hour ASDA in Andover with a cafe which is closer to the A303 if that is the route we are taking.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'm sure we'll manage with garages. But there's a 24 hour Tesco in Basingstoke and another in Andover not sure if they have cafes but they should have a better selection of snacks, I'll mark them on my GPS.
> 
> And a 24 hour ASDA in Andover with a cafe which is closer to the A303 if that is the route we are taking.



D'oh!!! I forgot about Tescos and such like, I was only looking for McDonalds and stuff and found very little.

Cheers for that, they should provide welcome refuelling stops and at about half way!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> Haven't cycled all weekend and legs are feeling good.
> 
> I hope your forecast is better than the Met Office one, although Met check looks a bit better.
> 
> Kind of excited now, but still a little nervous



Maybe rest was best for this as the magnificent thighs are creaking a little bit, but I will be. 

Am nervous and exctied too, but going to treat each and every mile as they come and just keep turning those pedals.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

Ok final hands up who is coming along so far I have:

Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Arallsop
Aperitif
Me
iZaP are you coming along? And do you want a wristband if you are?

Davy, do you want a wristband?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jun 2011)

Yes yes and yes please!


----------



## iZaP (20 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok final hands up who is coming along so far I have:
> 
> Davywalnuts
> Redjedi
> ...



Is there an approximate time of arrival back to london?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

iZaP said:


> Is there an approximate time of arrival back to london?



Very difficult to call. It depends on how people are feeling but I'd put it somewhere between 4pm and 7pm tomorrow evening.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'd put it somewhere between 4pm and 7pm tomorrow evening.



Of course you would.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Of course you would.



Ok what happened to Mr Zen of a couple of hours ago huh??


----------



## redjedi (20 Jun 2011)

Some light rain is now falling in west London. Hopefully it will stay light and not for long.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

It's forecast to be light. I'm sticking the rear mudguard on and bringing a light shell jacket just in case


----------



## redjedi (20 Jun 2011)

According to the Met Office it will stop before midnight and be dry until Tuesday afternoon.
If I can find it I may stick the mud guard on


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jun 2011)

Yup, been raining in Staines for about 40 mins now, not heavy, not light, but rain none the less. 

Grey cloud, but light grey cloud, so hopefully it will clear then that will be it.. *crosses-fingers*.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

BBC has it fading away from now on. XC Weather has it fading from midnight and Metcheck seems to think we've got drizzle until around dawn or a bit later.

It's too late now, we're committed. Think of the soldiers!!!


----------



## theclaud (20 Jun 2011)

Absolutely pissing down here. I say this not to gloat or discourage (I have to go on a so called Midummer Ride this evening myself), but by way of warning that the deluge might well be heading to meet you. Bring all that wet-weather gear, Gentlemen...


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jun 2011)

Yup, your right there big M! All for the cause. 

I have to warn you all, I am quite a zombie and my attentiveness is all over the show, but, Ill be fine!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

theclaud said:


> Absolutely pissing down here. I say this not to gloat or discourage (I have to go on a so called Midummer Ride this evening myself), but by way of warning that the deluge might well be heading to meet you. Bring all that wet-weather gear, Gentlemen...



Cheers Claud!! I've still got my fingers crossed that it's heading North across our path but if not, well we get wet!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jun 2011)

Its just stopped raining, and just in time for me to leave and make my way up! The gods are with us!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yup, your right there big M! All for the cause.
> 
> I have to warn you all,* I am quite a zombie and my attentiveness is all over the show,* but, Ill be fine!



Normal ride out then Davy?

Ith pitheth down in NW Londinium - hard.  (Just wanted to join in with all the scary weather stuff.) As I write, the A30 at Runnymede- by the roundabout is still closed for crash investigations... there might be a soupcon of walking. Hopefully it will be cleared by then - been ongoing for 4 hours or so now...


----------



## Mista Preston (20 Jun 2011)

good luck you lot..Looking forward to the post ride write up !


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2011)

Right. Well my plans are all over the place. Claud's post sent me scurrying home for wet weather gear. At time of writing I've been in entirely too little time, swapped a front tyre, witnessed the aftermath of our 1 year old upending an entire bottle of red food colouring over herself, dug through the wreckage to find she'd also cut her lip, fed the 3 year old, grabbed the GPS, realised it has neither fresh batteries nor route for the trip, said "sod it", posted this and left Evey with one on each arm.

See you at the 'taph.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2011)

Ready and on my way!!!


----------



## redjedi (20 Jun 2011)

On my way and about to get very wet


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2011)

Very best of British luck to ya guys....


----------



## iZaP (21 Jun 2011)

Good luck guys

Sorry I couldn't make it, work commitments:/


----------



## lukesdad (21 Jun 2011)

Only just seen this I rode past stonehenge on sat night/sunday morning about 2am. On my way to the bimble, very eerie until security guards switched on their flash lights and shone them at me to see who the nutter on the bike riding across the plain was


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2011)

Well we did it or at least the first half 

Sent while out and about


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2011)

Davy and his bottom. "My Cycling Log" takes on a whole different meaning when he's in town!
We have just finished brekkie (unlimited coffee) for the select few at a surly caff at Wooton Bassett


Only 120 or so to go now... x


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2011)

We have just been sitting in the sun at Reading, outside Tesco. 185 or so miles.
Davy is deciding whether to go to the toilet again... no wait - he's going. The only sure-fire way to get him to 'go' is for us to sit on our bikes! 'kin ell, Davy!


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Jun 2011)

Haha, teef, hahaha!

Well, what can I say, an amazing past 27hours worth of cycling, so much has happened and taken in, and out that I dont know where to start. 

So quite simply thankyou one and all, great times indeed. 

Pretty much cycled all the way back from the Cenotaph standing up, as I have one sore arse, but, with a new pb of 254miles on the clock, I dont care. 

More and pictures to come soon I reckon!


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

well done davysorenuts and the rest of the gang, great going


----------



## redflightuk (22 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> well done davysorenuts and the rest of the gang, great going



+1 Very well done.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jun 2011)

Well done all of you.

With all that riding, does this mean DavySoreButt's thighs have expanded even more??


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

Don't ask, Adam - there may be photographic evidence! 

A solemn subject, but an interesting ride, taking in England at play, at it's most polite and friendly, and, when we returned to London, its most self-important, impatient and agressive. There was so much to see - and "my preferred route" as return - from Wooton Bassett to the A4, was enjoyed by all  Magnificent!
I suspect that we all had 'empty tanks' when the front door approached - I was tired from this 'Bassett Bimble'.
Special mention for Davy, leading the procession along the A4... we rode as one.

Rain? What rain?  Suntans all round, and lots of photos! 



















Cenotaph, Stonehenge, Wootton Bassett, Cenotaph. (and lots of bits inbetween   )

Thanks for your company all.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

It was a good ride. I was very glad to see home though, I struggled up Shooters Hill on the return at 5mph, constantly toying with the idea of getting off and walking. 

Thanks to 'Teef, Andy, Redjedi and of course Davywalnuts for their company and humour throughout this ride. My best guess at the moment is that we raised £800 for Help for Heroes and without your help I doubt I would have completed this ride.

There are other people much better than me at writeups but here's the highlights for me:

1. The people we met along the way. There were a few groups of cyclists heading for Stonehenge although obviously not at our pace!!! And the tattoo bloke at the garage. At first glance, you'd probably hide from this guy but he turned out to be a really friendly bloke. We gave him a wristband.
2. Stonehenge. From the roundabout at the top of the rise (actually about 5 miles away!!) to the guy who gave us a flashing light escort down to the stones to the people who had been there overnight. They were extremely friendly, extremely p****d and extremely stoned! But they were having a good time. They also found a new god to worship and he shall be called Mr Marmite forever more
3. The waiter at the cafe in RWB. What can be said about this bloke? Nothing was too much trouble and I mean that literally. For him to sit and do nothing would have been too much trouble for him. Some, nameless, members of our group tried to bait him with continual requests for free coffee.
4. 'Teef's preferred route from RWB was indeed a delight. Just imagine two Ditchling Beacons, make them a little bit tougher and then put them back to back with about 1 mile of flat in between.




5. Getting home, falling asleep repeatedly whilst saying to SWMBO "No I'm ok, I'll get to the end of the programme"

242 miles, a new personal best. Just short of the 250 but there will be other days for that. Those days are far, far, far away!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

...not forgetting the man from Papa Johns pizza parlour who called in at the garage, heard what we were doing and kept coming out asking if we would like tea, coffee, something to eat etc.... I gave the trio of friends one of my 'business cards' for the Friday Night Ride - so expect to see them again! (I doubt that they made Stonehenge eh?)
I still haven't had a beer, despite several promises.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

I'd forgotten about him, another very nice person. 

If the 3 friends did make it i'd imagine they were late! 

I managed 3 beers before my body involuntarily shut down 

Sent while out and about


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> 4. 'Teef's preferred route from RWB was indeed a delight. Just imagine two Ditchling Beacons, make them a little bit tougher and then put them back to back with about 1 mile of flat in between.



But what better way to see Wiltshire than to get above it? And why spend an eternity looking for the best vantage point when somebody's clearly marked it by cutting a white horse into its side?


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I gave the trio of friends one of my 'business cards' for the Friday Night Ride - so expect to see them again! (I doubt that they made Stonehenge eh?)



Whilst the question of attribution remains unanswered by archaeologists, I sincerely doubt any of the three riders had a hand in it.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Whilst the question of attribution remains unanswered by archaeologists, I sincerely doubt any of the three riders had a hand in it.



Ooh that's quite witty for someone who should be knackered. I struggled to get the required skills together this morning to make coffee! 

Sent while out and about


----------



## redjedi (22 Jun 2011)

a late response from me but after I got in and ate dinner I promptly fell asleep.

That was an excellent ride which I'm glad I did. 220 miles is bar far my longest ride and boy am I feeling it today. I haven't ached like this for a long time.

I didn't go all the way back to the start as the temptation to stop when we passed my house was too much.

GPS route

Well done to Martin for the idea and raising money, and to everyone else who made the ride as enjoyable as it was. 

Well it was almost all enjoyable. After about 150 miles the torture device that is my saddle got too much to bear and so my hands and feet started to suffer from having extra weight to carry. Time to try yet another saddle.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

Get a Brooks, you know you want to 

Sent while out and about


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> a late response from me but after I got in and ate dinner I promptly fell asleep.
> 
> That was an excellent ride which I'm glad I did. 220 miles is bar far my longest ride and boy am I feeling it today. I haven't ached like this for a long time.
> 
> ...



I did offer to share my Assos cream,as ! Might have kept the rumbling to a minimum but, ideally, get some on your sensitive zone before the ride out - it helps!  (Or get a friendly injection!)


----------



## MacB (22 Jun 2011)

Awesome stuff folks...Luke if your saddle is good for 150 miles then just don't ride any further than that.

By the way, looking at the pics who's the dodgy hippy geezer cultivating a jesus complex?


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> Awesome stuff folks...Luke if your saddle is good for 150 miles then just don't ride any further than that.
> 
> By the way, looking at the pics who's the dodgy hippy geezer cultivating a jesus complex?



That is the druids' new god, Mr Marmite!!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> a late response from me but after I got in and ate dinner I promptly fell asleep.
> 
> That was an excellent ride which I'm glad I did. 220 miles is bar far my longest ride and boy am I feeling it today. I haven't ached like this for a long time.
> 
> ...



Max speed 53.5mph. I suspect that might be on the descent into Marlborough (a 'French' style, see it all before you and know what's coming sort of descent), or perhaps the slope before - where you go so fast you are thinking "oh sh*t, this is great, but it can't last for ever... can it? (Answer 'no'  )

Do you remember the poppy stained fields and the tinted swathes of forget-me-nots? And then that intense red scar higer up the landscape - poppies again. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2011)

Blimey. That's fast. Mind you, I'm not entirely sure I trust those GPS things. 

My version of the track (ridewithgps) seems to think we peaked at 104.8 mph!

On the plus side, not wanting to leave the little unit in the car park I took it to the henge on foot. If you set RWGPS to satellite view and zoom in, you can see the track pass right through the centre of the stones.

You can also see me forget my glasses (once at my own front door and again at mile 36) and get turned away from home at mile 247 by Evey, as she wouldn't let me in the door until I hit 250. 

Either she's very supportive, or just needed an excuse to gain a few minutes (presumably ushering her clandestine lover(s) out of the house before I returned).


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Blimey. That's fast. Mind you, I'm not entirely sure I trust those GPS things.
> 
> My version of the track (ridewithgps) seems to think we peaked at 104.8 mph!
> 
> ...



What model is your GPS? I think I may need to purchase a new one!!


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2011)

martin235, did your achilles tendon give you any trouble?


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

slowmotion said:


> martin235, did your achilles tendon give you any trouble?



No, well not too much. It was making itself known but bearable without painkillers. Having to rest up cos of gout give it a little time to heal I suppose. I'll find out for sure on my commute tomorrow.


----------



## redjedi (22 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Max speed 53.5mph.



As Andy said I don't think that is very accurate. 

The actual display on the GPS said 35.6mph which I think is correct. I'll have to make a return trip from Brighton over Devils Dyke to try and beat my PB of 49mph.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jun 2011)

I didnt go over 40mph, peaked at 39.4mph, what I dont quite get, given we had some great decents, but what is correct, as no 'Garmin' label is attached to speedo...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

53.5 I thought you had taken it off the bike after returning home last night, Luke, and it just picked up the reading as you headed towards the bed.
We were lucky in that corner of the world, look what is happening 'just down the road' at the moment!


----------



## MacB (22 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 53.5 I thought you had taken it off the bike after returning home last night, Luke, and it just picked up the reading as you headed towards the bed.
> We were lucky in that corner of the world, look what is happening 'just down the road' at the moment!



you want to believe it, the Beebs forecast of light showers today has turned out to be short gaps between prolonged torrential downpours...we bought new garden furniture a couple of weeks ago, that's what's to blame


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> What model is your GPS? I think I may need to purchase a new one!!



Its not the model. Its the power source. 

Etrex (and Luke's Dakota) takes AAs. Whilst your proprietary cell is dying a little on each charge cycle, ours can always be replaced.

Although mine is over 2 years old now, its powered by 2011 battery technology and a fresh charge (if I need it) is only ever a garage forecourt away.

I'm using energizer rechargeables at the moment. They're not brilliant, but will do me 24 hours straight without complaint.
I think this set cost me about £9 for 4, including a charger.

Andy.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Its not the model. Its the power source.
> 
> Etrex (and Luke's Dakota) takes AAs. Whilst your proprietary cell is dying a little on each charge cycle, ours can always be replaced.
> 
> ...



That's true. And power source is one of the things I'm looking at as well. However the batteries don't explain the fact that Luke's managed to follow the route accurately while mine insisted on being stupid! I lost count of the number of times it told me to "Make a U Turn as soon as possible"


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> a late response from me but after I got in and ate dinner I promptly fell asleep.
> 
> That was an excellent ride which I'm glad I did. 220 miles is bar far my longest ride and boy am I feeling it today. I haven't ached like this for a long time.
> 
> ...




Try a 'Rolls' Luke. In my opinion, they are really comfortable. I have one on the Solo, and I put a new one on the P-X. This ride was its third use. First, Bognor. Second, London - Cardiff, then Swansea. Not a too expensive mistake to make if it all goes pear-shaped (I don't reckon it will). Otherwise, if you want to try a Thoork, then I have one of those - one year old, specially chosen by moi etc... but I don't rate it much - possibly because I'm an old fat arse, not a potential race whippet like you.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> That is the druids' new god, Mr Marmite!!








Who he?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> But what better way to see Wiltshire than to get above it? And why spend an eternity looking for the best vantage point when *somebody's clearly marked it by cutting a white horse into its side?*







No need to get on your high horse - just get somewhere near it! Luke leading out Martin(XL), going for the summit.

Edited to add that the 'hill' was a mare, dunno about the horse.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

Davy has two big buns whilst simultaneously receiving a text from his proctologist.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2011)

Sailing past a garage... VW = "*V*ere's *W*alnuts?" 



More tomorrow.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> [/b]
> 
> Try a 'Rolls' Luke. In my opinion, they are really comfortable. I have one on the Solo, and I put a new one on the P-X. This ride was its third use. First, Bognor. Second, London - Cardiff, then Swansea. Not a too expensive mistake to make if it all goes pear-shaped (I don't reckon it will).



I think that will be the next one. Shame they aren't in stock at that price otherwise I would have snapped it up. They're £50 every where else but it's probably worth it.

Unless I get one from Condor which are under £40 but not in black or white. I know I like my bikes a bit colourful but I don't think I could pull off one of those colours, although the red is tempting


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2011)

Right the horror and exhaustion are now wearing off so I think it's time to start planning the next ride. Someone mentioned the Severn Bridge which should bring up 250 miles...... but we're not coming back down the 'Teef variation.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right the horror and exhaustion are now wearing off so I think it's time to start planning the next ride. Someone mentioned the Severn Bridge which should bring up 250 miles...... but we're not coming back down the 'Teef variation.



Sounds good. How about next weekend?


----------



## frank9755 (23 Jun 2011)

Well done, guys!
Sounds like an epic ride. Must have been great to see the sun come up at Stonehenge, but hard to drag yourselves away from that party!
I did that stretch from Wootton Bassett to Marlborough a few months ago. A couple of sharp climbs up the scarp slopes but a long, glorious descent into Marlborough!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right the horror and exhaustion are now wearing off so I think it's time to start planning the next ride. Someone mentioned the Severn Bridge which should bring up 250 miles...... but we're not coming back down the 'Teef variation.



I have just been considering a 'Mercers Company to Dauntseys' and back ride! (This time we'll go up the slope from Marlborough and swoop down the petites collines)
Why? - you may well ask.

When we arrived at Stonehenge, Mr Plod 'advised' us to "just go to the top of the road and turn right at the roundabout. from there you'll be able to get into stonehenge. This road is closed and needs to be kept free for emergency access blah blah blah..." OK I said, and we took off. Three miles later, a right turn, followed by another long straigh brought us to an impasse with Wiltshire's finest, Private Security and a hoarde of fluorescent coated officials with walkie- talkies.
And a muddy walk that would have not done Luke's sartorial prospects any good at all. 
Anyway, as we arrived, we coincided with a group - I think they were all boys - from Dauntsey's School, along with their Master in charge. They had started out on their bikes at an early hour and made the 15 miles to Stonehenge in good spirits - only to be faced with the 'No Go' problem that was also ours.





A bit of subtle wrangling, a lorra lorra walkie-talkie-ing and "We're on our way!" The Council official had been persuaded that there was a big group of Help for Heroes Charity Riders and he was prepared to escort us along the approach to Stonehenge (sun up had happened already - behind the clouds) with his amber lights - a - flashin'. A cool peloton! The Boy's Master was a real gent and ALL the lads we had a chance to speak with were a credit to their school. It was a lovely experience to share time with this group, and, eventually, we cycled past the school on the way to Wootton Bassett. The Master even looked after our bikes while we wandered over to 'inhale' the atmosphere of Solstice.





He's on the right here, just before the group set off, back to lessons!

We need to get a group of them + Master up to town for a FNR experience and give them the taste of night cycling! Andy is on the case 

I gave the official who 'led us in', a wristband - he did a good job. And we were in that sacred place...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Well done, guys!
> Sounds like an epic ride. Must have been great to see the sun come up at Stonehenge, but hard to drag yourselves away from that party!
> I did that stretch from Wootton Bassett to Marlborough a few months ago. A couple of sharp climbs up the scarp slopes but a long, glorious descent into Marlborough!



Pancake flat, Frank! As in a 24" pancake in a 10" pan


----------



## arallsopp (23 Jun 2011)

I've often wondered why the phrase "_its all downhill from there_" has an entirely opposite meaning when you get on or off a bike. 
Under Frank's handy system, these disparate interpretations can be united once again. 

Or to put it another way, its a tap (the final nail in the coff) in.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2011)

So. Where were we? Ah! Hippydom that is Stonehenge at Solstice.






Thanks to the Schoolmaster for tending our weary bicycles, we dribbed and drabbed into the arena, where a good cross-section of life was drinking (in) the atmosphere - a hum of weirdness. I was reminded of the 'feel' of London, post 'the recent wedding' - everyone in reasonable spirits and exchanging small talk. We had our photo taken (as long as we were within Mr Marmite's aura) several times, chatting to folk as the drumbeats sounded, the singing grated, and the accordions of the Morris Dancers rapped out a tune. The cops were everywhere.





Strictly non-PC
I asked this woman wrapped in foil if I could take a photo of her. 





"Yes" she said "but would you mind taking one of me as I don't have pictures, and I'm here alone..." I felt a bit sad after that, (but got a good shot on her camera with Stonehenge in the background) until I rocked over to the Morris Dancers. They were jingling around a horse and beating it in the friendly way one does - such splendid expressions, coupled with a lot of skill. (Well, I think so.)













I could have stayed a few hours, just mingling, Davy was inhaling, positioned within the centre circle of stones, by way of a pick-me-up, and Andy was busy giving interviews . A woman cried out "I just got the results of my gluten test, and you're on my list" - something like that.Man, that Andy was a 'catch' on Solstice morn. 
There were a few other photo ops that went begging, but Luke and Martin(XL) were cultured out by that stage and needed breakfast. It was only a short 32 miles away - pancake flat, a mere 'tap in' after what we had achieved.

Luke absent for this Facebook style portrait:


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2011)

We passed by the lads, making their way to Double Maths at Dauntseys, and saw a lot of thatched cottages, thatching part-completed (watching that is an education too) and beautiful square Georgian property, sat red and glorious in the early morning. A contrast to the military dwellings on the approach to RAF Lyneham / Royal Wooton Bassett. I'm sure there were vibrant communities everywhere. In such a landscape, it would be hard not to feel the spirits raised by a view or two...





Ten past six and the sky was breaking - it seemed like the middle of the day to me!
Ten minutes later, we were in shock, having rolled past a pub. I looked at Andy, Andy looked at me - there was only one thing for it - photos! No-one would believe this!







After the ripple, we rode on, stopping at a little village called?










I think this is Caen Hill, a series of 16 locks on the Kennett and Avon canal - outstanding scale of engineering. we speculated on the way the job was commissioned.

And then, Lyneham, followed by a trail into RWB - a bit of an anti-climax with a distinct ordinariness about it. (Don't know what I was expecting actually) we took advice on the nearest 'greasy spoon' as munchiemania was high on the agenda. Two locals gave two different places. we bumped into both a second time as we circled around searching... a unilateral declaration of "don't go to that old hole" from an elderly citizen meant that we just parked up in front of the 'pizza café', the prospect of unlimited coffee being the draw!





Breakfast in glorious sun, with begrudging service 

With a Sainsburys opposite, it was only a simple exercise to get refuelled with onboard supplies for the bimble to Marlborough... 





The gang - whipcord taut and ready for miles, next stop, the A4.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2011)

So cycling 250 miles isn't difficult enough?

 

To add to the challenge someone decided to do it with two flower pots balanced on their head?


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2011)

Speicher said:


> So cycling 250 miles isn't difficult enough?
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the challenge someone decided to do it with two flower pots balanced on their head?



That's Luke, always up for that extra bit of a challenge!!! 

Great pictures 'Teef. It's all starting to seem like a distant dream now, was it really only 3 days ago that we rolled into RWB for breakfast?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> That's Luke, always up for that extra bit of a challenge!!!
> 
> Great pictures 'Teef. It's all starting to seem like a distant dream now, was it really only 3 days ago that we rolled into RWB for breakfast?



Exactly. Which is why it is important to empty the bins of life all across this thread! Memory plays some funny tricks given time, and so much went on between Monday and Tuesday. Also, it will set a precedent for 'charity ride' reportage!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

A diagonal to the A4, crossing Davy's 'suspect' A - road looked good on the map, and obviously Luke and Martin(XL)'s Garmins concurred.
A vista of hilliness stood before us. Oh well, it will not be too taxing - after all, we are proper cyclists, not carbon fibre "all show and no go" merchants 
I think I would have exploded a HRM if I had been wearing one. The day was warming up, the roads were tipping up, Martin(XL) looked at his watch again, wondering if he would get back for Corrie...





The white Horse was another jewel in the journey.





Luke fancied doing them both again... We saw riders coming at the hills from the other direction - some folk weren't silly! And then the descent into Marlborough began. An opportunity for Davy to open his legs (and not a Tescos in sight)... we stood well back.





Appositely, there were swathes of poppies...





...and more subtle tints.

Nearing the A4, I rode down the line to catch the lads in 'action'. High octane made static by dint of the camera, but I had watched Andy casually get his camera out, muck about with stuff while cycling along, and I thought there should be at least one pic. of him in motion as he always does it for others, so... 





Andy





Martin





Davy





Luke

Luke obviously leading at this point as it was an easy bit as I was snapping from 'back to front' of the group.
And then it was Tescos again, followed by a helping of the *A4* *to LONDON*, and "Cenotaph 2 - The Arrival"


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2011)

Great snaps 'teef. Thanks for keeping the memories fresh.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Jul 2011)

With photo contributions from Teef and myself, a score featuring one film, a United Nations Global Ambassador, ska punk and a local boy done good, I can finally put to rest the video from our GPS track.


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ5XPdj-fMA[/media]



Cheers all,

Andy.


----------



## redflightuk (3 Jul 2011)

Excellent vid Andy.
Well done all. Looks like a great ride.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2011)

Andy Awesome.
You are in a class of your own.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2011)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2011)

A super video to end a good bimble report. Today, I was mentioning to andy that I'd like to do a similar one 'out of solstice' - so that it is possible to hit the roundabout and ride up the simple slope to the stones without all the officialdom.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> A super video to end a good bimble report. Today, I was mentioning to andy that I'd like to do a similar one 'out of solstice' - so that it is possible to hit the roundabout and ride up the simple slope to the stones without all the officialdom.



I'm up for it but don't you need some kind of application to get to the stones normally?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm up for it but don't you need some kind of application to get to the stones normally?



I try, and I try Martin, but I can't get no satisfaction...

Andy, just been admiring your piece of composite art again. It's a lovely piece of thoughtful work. I will now proceed to send it around the world!

Did the photo of Davy, looking like he'd just exited the flying saucer, ever get published... or was it considered too frightening for children of all ages? (It was taken after Martin and Luke sailed past the big sign saying 'Dead End', because their Garmins said it was ok)


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Did the photo of Davy, looking like he'd just exited the flying saucer, ever get published... or was it considered too frightening for children of all ages? (It was taken after Martin and Luke sailed past the big sign saying *'Dead End', because their Garmins said it was ok*)



Ok my Garmin is being retired!! Well sold off to some mug fortunate person with a sense of adventure!!!!





We also need to come up with a competition that will see regular awards of the Armwarmers Cup!!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok my Garmin is being retired!! Well sold off to some mug fortunate person with a sense of adventure!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot about that! A prize for the Most Popular Thread in 'Charity Rides' perhaps?


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Did the photo of Davy, looking like he'd just exited the flying saucer, ever get published... or was it considered too frightening for children of all ages? (It was taken after Martin and Luke sailed past the big sign saying 'Dead End', because their Garmins said it was ok)




Not published per se, but keeping one's eyes top left around the 2:07 mark will yield some satisfaction. I'd post the original, but either the focus on my camera didn't like staring into the twin suns of Davy's hat, or my giggling shakes put it off. Here's an artists impression, instead


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2011)

A dead ringer, sensible in appearance... not so much 'ET - come home' more 'DW - F off'.


Your drawing made me think about why I found Davy's appearance funny, but it obviously goes back to the days when I used to eat proper food "Smash!"


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2011)

How much easier it would have been to do it today!! We wouldn't have had to be at Stonehenge till gone 7.30am!!! Here.

They are probably wondering where Mr Marmite is!!!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2012)

Well, I wish this thread a 'Happy Anniversary' - I have screwed up because I would normally have bimbled to the 'Land of Puff' tonight..poxy work! 
For some reason, I had the 25th pencilled in...idiot.


Edit: And the plan for this year was for Andy A to make contact with Dauntseys and we would ride out to them, and accompany a peloton to Stonehenge for the sun up. And then take the road back with them, continuing to WB and then reliving the loveliness of the 'diversion to Marlborough'.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2012)

Yes Happy Anniversary to the Teef variation. 

I kept meaning to mention a run to Stonehenge and kept forgetting


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2012)

Well I'm finishing up work for the night in about 30 mins... Technically, I could still make it out there in time. Don't think I will though, this time around. It wouldn't be the same without the "can he pass his own bodyweight before sunrise" Walnut spectacular.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2012)

Damn. Sorry 'Teef. You're right. I should have sorted that. Remiss of me. Apologies.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Well I'm finishing up work for the night in about 30 mins... Technically, I could still make it out there in time. Don't think I will though, this time around. It wouldn't be the same without the "can he pass his own bodyweight before sunrise" Walnut spectacular.


Yes, a sort of '64cm exlaxed' moment or two...


arallsopp said:


> Damn. Sorry 'Teef. You're right. I should have sorted that. Remiss of me. Apologies.


Don't worry - my fault for trusting myself - it will not happen again. Our kindness of though will tide them over and make it more worthwhile next time. Why - we could all have been bonding (or dissolving) under the Scotch sun instead, and Dauntseys would have had to wait anyway
Sunday is Midsummer's Day apparently - one second shorter than today, but there's an app. to make it seem longer if it is troubling...
Soul Sisters.
Not Midsomer but...


> Roses are of special importance on Midsummer's Eve. It is said that any rose picked on Midsummer's Eve, or Midsummer's Day will keep fresh until Christmas.


 except if they are made by Cadburys.


----------

